# Xbox live problem



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looking for a bit of help here.

Today I went on the xbox and usually signs me in no problems, but today it's asking for my email and password but I cannot for the life of me remember the password so I am unable to sign in.

I can't get onto my hotmail either so I can't get my password that way, I've filled out some form on the Microsoft website to try and get my account details through my daily email adress but that has failed too.

So, how on earth do I get onto my xbox live account I currently cannot play any game as it won't let me get any of my game saves.

Since I signed up to xbox years ago I've never had to put in my password or email before so why now?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Anybody got any answers?


----------



## DAN019780 (Jan 23, 2012)

I got a email from xbox live a couple of months telling me I will need 2 security proofs in order to log into xbox live which I did Did you get the email it might be that you need to do this to so you can change your password etc

There is a forum on xbox live website might be worth a look not sure if you have to be signed in to use which you can't so you might have to create a new xbox live account to post on there. http://forums.xbox.com/default.aspx?ForumGroupID=17&xr=shellnav


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

I had a similar prob last year and was blocked from my hotmail. A quick phone call resolved it. Phone mircosoft great to talk to and took about 5 mins


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

No help for me, phones them this morning. Because I can't access my emails linked with the account that's it, I'm unable to use my xbox live account again basically.

FUMING!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Scrim-1- said:


> No help for me, phones them this morning. Because I can't access my emails linked with the account that's it, I'm unable to use my xbox live account again basically.
> 
> FUMING!


Can they not confirm its you and then change your account setting to your new email? Pretty sure that's what they did for me.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

rayner said:


> Can they not confirm its you and then change your account setting to your new email? Pretty sure that's what they did for me.


They can if I can confirm the card details they have on the system, thing is the last time I used my debit card on live was in 2010 I got a new cars through in 2011 so I no longer have my old card so don't know the details for it


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

the card number shouldn't of changed just expirey date and security pin on the reverse and also found out last night they now do paypal ?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Scrim-1- said:


> They can if I can confirm the card details they have on the system, thing is the last time I used my debit card on live was in 2010 I got a new cars through in 2011 so I no longer have my old card so don't know the details for it


Ummmmm I'm gunna run away now :lol:

As said though it should be the sane card number.

If your really stuck you may be able to find the info from your bank possibly.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

The card number might have changed, I know with TSB cards the end digits go up by 8 when you get a new one


----------



## c_larkey (Oct 25, 2012)

You can a request a reset they send you a pin out to your mobile .. You enter that and can reset the lot... I did this when me emails were hacked

You tired this mate

https://account.live.com/ResetPassword.aspx


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

have exactly the same issue and have basically been told, tough ****.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

silverback said:


> have exactly the same issue and have basically been told, tough ****.


It's a joke, the guy on the phone told me he gets thousands of calls with exactly the same problem. I'm more annoyed the fact I only got 12 months live last month and now I can't use it because they want to make changes to the security crap.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

My girlfriends son has lost all his fifa players (its a pretty big deal to him as he had a great team) his gamer points he got for christmas an obviously his pre paid xbox live he got for christmas. I'm thinking about emailing bbc watchdog about it. Its a ****ing joke.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

silverback said:


> My girlfriends son has lost all his fifa players (its a pretty big deal to him as he had a great team) his gamer points he got for christmas an obviously his pre paid xbox live he got for christmas. I'm thinking about emailing bbc watchdog about it. Its a ****ing joke.


Do it mate, you will plenty of people to back you up.

Think ill call them again Tomorow and speak to someone high up.


----------

